# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تهیه دفترچه راهنمای۹۴

## nurse1997

سلام مم چهارم تجربی هستم.....می خواستم بدونم این دفترچه راهنمای۹۴ رو میشه از پست مرکزی تهیه کنیم؟؟؟؟راستی این دفترچه راهنما همون پیک سنجشه؟؟؟ بعدم

----------


## SanliTa

> سلام مم چهارم تجربی هستم.....می خواستم بدونم این دفترچه راهنمای۹۴ رو میشه از پست مرکزی تهیه کنیم؟؟؟؟راستی این دفترچه راهنما همون پیک سنجشه؟؟؟ بعدم


اره میشه از پست مرکزی هم تهیه کرد  هم از تو سایت سنجش دان کرد
نخیر همون پیک سنجش نیس فرق داره

----------


## nurse1997

> اره میشه از پست مرکزی هم تهیه کرد  هم از تو سایت سنجش دان کرد
> نخیر همون پیک سنجش نیس فرق داره


یه سوال دیگه：اون انتخاب رشته ای که می تونیم تو دانشگاه دولتی صدتا انتخاب کنیم همین الان موقع ثبتنام کنکوره دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SanliTa

> یه سوال دیگه：اون انتخاب رشته ای که می تونیم تو دانشگاه دولتی صدتا انتخاب کنیم همین الان موقع ثبتنام کنکوره دیگه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نه عزیزم الان فقط ثبت نام کنکوره

انتخاب رشته هفته دوم مرداد هستش بعد اومدن نتایج

----------


## SanliTa

بچه ها من میرم سایت اطلاعات و بقیه ا... و .... پیدا نمیکنم صفحه ای که شرایط رو نوشته

----------


## artim

> بچه ها من میرم سایت اطلاعات و بقیه ا... و .... پیدا نمیکنم صفحه ای که شرایط رو نوشته


انصافا خودت فهمیدی چی نوشتی؟؟؟
واضع بگو چی میخوای؟

----------


## SanliTa

> انصافا خودت فهمیدی چی نوشتی؟؟؟
> واضع بگو چی میخوای؟


آره فهمیدم که نوشتم   :Yahoo (94): 
 تو سایتشون نوشته چه رشته هایی بر میدارن؟؟؟؟؟؟کجای سایتشون نوشته شده

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> انصافا خودت فهمیدی چی نوشتی؟؟؟
> واضع بگو چی میخوای؟


آره فهمیدم که نوشتم   :Yahoo (94): 
 تو سایتشون نوشته چه رشته هایی بر میدارن؟؟؟؟؟؟کجای سایتشون نوشته شده

----------


## artim

> آره فهمیدم که نوشتم  
>  تو سایتشون نوشته چه رشته هایی بر میدارن؟؟؟؟؟؟کجای سایتشون نوشته شده
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> آره فهمیدم که نوشتم  
>  تو سایتشون نوشته چه رشته هایی بر میدارن؟؟؟؟؟؟کجای سایتشون نوشته شده


خب واضح بنویس دیگه. کدوم دانشگاه چه رشته هایی برمیدارن؟؟
چهار کلمه بیشتر توضیح بده خب

----------


## SanliTa

> خب واضح بنویس دیگه. کدوم دانشگاه چه رشته هایی برمیدارن؟؟
> چهار کلمه بیشتر توضیح بده خب


کلی میگم 
بقیه الله
اطلاعات

----------


## artim

> کلی میگم 
> بقیه الله
> اطلاعات


دفترچه نخوندی مگه نه!
توش ننوشته اطلاعاتی راجع به اون دانشگاها میخواین به سایت همون دانشگاه مراجعه کنین؟؟؟ ننوشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SanliTa

> دفترچه نخوندی مگه نه!
> توش ننوشته اطلاعاتی راجع به اون دانشگاها میخواین به سایت همون دانشگاه مراجعه کنین؟؟؟ ننوشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


میام نصفت میکنمااااااااااااااااا
عه میگم رفتم سایتاشون
هیچی پیدا نکردم 
الله اکبــــــــــر
موهام سفید شدشا
آقا نخواستیم

----------


## MahMoUoD

رشته های دانشکده اطلاعات رو تو دفترچه نوشته.
یه فیلم هم هست تو خوده سایت واجا راجع به دانشکده اطلاعات. میتونید برید ببینید.
وزارت اطلاعات

----------


## artim

> میام نصفت میکنمااااااااااااااااا
> عه میگم رفتم سایتاشون
> هیچی پیدا نکردم 
> الله اکبــــــــــر
> موهام سفید شدشا
> آقا نخواستیم



رشته ها رو الان میگن؟؟؟ یا موقعی که دفترچه دوم بعد کنکور بیاد؟؟؟
اعلام رشته و ظرفیت در دفترچه دوم بعد کنکور هست

----------


## SanliTa

> رشته ها رو الان میگن؟؟؟ یا موقعی که دفترچه دوم بعد کنکور بیاد؟؟؟
> اعلام رشته و ظرفیت در دفترچه دوم بعد کنکور هست


اون که جداااااااااا موقع انخاب رشته میگن رشته ها رو با کد هاش

ولی قبلش هم مینویسه چیا بر میدارن پارسال که اینجور بود بقیه الله نوشته بود
بعدشم تو یکی از تاپیکا دیدم یکی نوشته بود اطلاعات این همه رشته بر میداره دندون چرا نداره
بنا به این پست میپرسم کجا نوشته شده رشته هایی که بر میدارن

----------


## MahMoUoD



----------


## SanliTa

> فایل پیوست 22153


دستتون درد نکنههههههههه
مرسی
همینو میخواستم
خونده بودماااا اما یادم نبودش
بعدشم یکی گفته بود چرا دندون نداره من فک میکردم لابد رشته پزشکی پیرا پزشکی هم داره خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Hanie76

عاغا ی سوال؟واقعا کنکور زبان قبل کنکور تجربیه؟یعنی ی روز قبلشه؟؟؟
امروز مشاورمون گفت من میخواستم ثبت نام کنم واسه زبان ولی دیگه نکردم

----------

